# Enough Engine? 6 cylinder



## Dave in Pa. (Sep 18, 2002)

Have to look at two trucks, 84 F-250 with a 460 manual trans and a 88 F-250 with a fuel injected 6 cylinder and manual trans. want to put my 7.5 western on one of them. My use and 5 or 6 neighbors driveways. The 460 obviusly is big enough (hopefully bullet-proof) but what about the 6 banger? I guess its the 300 cubic inch that has been around forever? With FI would this be a decent plow truck? Any advice appreciated, not familiar with Fords. Thanks in advance, Dave in Pa.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You've got to have deep pockets if you opt for the 460, I got 6 mpg with my 460 equipped F-350. I sold it after 18 months use, it was putting me in the poor house.

The 300 six has quite a bit of torque and is as you suspected, a very reliable engine. UPS has used them in their delivery trucks for eons. I think you'll be OK with the 7.5 blade and restricted service.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

My personal truck has a Chrysler Slant 6. It is an 82 Dodge half ton and it handles a 7 1/2' Western just fine. The 6 cyl. has plenty of power, especially in low loc.
We use a 1988 F-150 at work. We use it to plow bout a 2 acre lot. The 300 6 works just fine pushing a Western 7 footer.
Iwouldnt be afraid of the 6 cyl.
Mark K


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

I plow with a 88 F150 7 1/2 Fisher plow and have never had a problem pushing snow with the 6 I learned long ago that to much power will get you into trouble


----------



## Dave in Pa. (Sep 18, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all info, Going to look at them tomorrow & like what you've said about the six, I think maintenace & reliability will be easier/simpler and was hoping for these answers! I'll let ya know how it turns out! Thanks again, Dave


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Dave,

Not exactly advised but I hung a Western 8'6" VEE plow off an 84 F150 with a 6cyl and a C-6 automatic for 3 Years. 

Front end was trussed and I used 1 ton Cargo van coil springs. ( Had to put a 4" lift kit in to straighten out the tires ). Yes I'm a hopeless Ford guy. Was a great rig. As said previously there's no such thing as too much power but not having gobs of power is not always a bad thing. The truck tell's you when it's had enough..............

That one went for over 300,000 miles, had an 810 BLIZZARD on it for 2 Years, a Snowman back blade and a dump bed for summer hauling.....

Finally am selling it......7'6" BLIZZARD ..... and back blade.............. ( fresh paint on the truck )........ just need'ed a newer ride.

The 250 will be probably be low geared to go with the 6 cyl. but as PELICAN says the 460 will suck down the fuel ( Hope there are gas stations open all nite or look for another fuel tank if you buy it)

The fulie 6 got good mileage and has lots of low end torque for pushing snow. Don't be afraid to use low range.

Jerre


----------

